# Amazon Prime Tv Purchases on Roku



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

On the Amazon Prime app using a Roku they have "My Stuff" option, under it there is usually four rows listed. Tv watchlist, Movie watchlist, Tv Purchases, and Movie Purchases. For at least 4 days my row of Tv Purchases is missing and 13 years of tv titles too. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

Edmund said:


> On the Amazon Prime app using a Roku they have "My Stuff" option, under it there is usually four rows listed. Tv watchlist, Movie watchlist, Tv Purchases, and Movie Purchases. For at least 4 days my row of Tv Purchases is missing and 13 years of tv titles too. Has this happened to anyone else?


I have Apple TV and we have a "Watchlist" option and all my stuff is there. On the home page there is a "Watch Next - Movies" but not one for TV shows.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

This is happening on Roku, Roku tv, and Roku Soundbar. A little older Prime software on roku you had a choice two separate item at the top of the amazon app, Purchases & Rentals, and then there where Watchlist. Enter either there was one row of titles, where you switch between movies and tv. Then Roku amazon app got upgraded and replaced P & R and Watchlist with My Stuff. In My stuff you had all four rows visible at once, it was great. One row for tv watchlist, movie watchlist, tv purchase and movie purchase. THe TV purchase row is missing? I still own the titles if I search for them one at a time. But who remembers all what they bought 13 years ago? I can't believe I'm the only one with this problem?


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

The app on roku has become highly flacky, particularly when streaming 4k material, in the weeks since the changeover to multiple logins was rolled out, which included multiple changes throughout the system to include subtitle engagement and various other bits and pieces of the operating structure. I've had to manually pull power of several occasions to regaing manual/remote control on several units from roku4's to ultras in the last couple of weeks. No other apps from netflix to Disney+ have exhibited such.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes, I'm pounding the forums for others with same trouble, but I haven't got in touch with amazon yet, i'm waiting for awhile to get the act togther. Ever notice if own it that little mermaid keeps appearing at the front of the watch list, I think it loses its MA rights, and when it gets it back it goes to the front of the row.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

The worst mistake done on the revamp is the inability to 'watchlist' particular 'seasons' of multi-season offerings without jumping through so many hoops, that sometimes work and sometimes don't. Obviously the programmers never thought to test this out.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

After about three weeks it looks like its sticking around my tv purchases row. But now I have "Hand of God" in my tv purchases & rentals row, its a Prime series and can't be purchased? I guess its amazon putting titles in form of advertising?


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Major flackyness continues, I've gotten used to rebooting my units before using Prime Video, that helps stabilize the thing for at least a while, it'll go for a couple hours before jumping straight out to the roku top page. In viewing a lot of standard hd fare, it appears that it's almost as shaky as 4k stuff in the long run. I'm so tired of yanking the chain of these lazy programmers on various apps, but maybe I'll need to prod Amazon next week and see if I can get some decent response.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

I got one of my Roku Ultras out of storage and after letting it completely update I checked my Prime Video app and all my purchases are there.


----------



## Miguel A Araujo (Sep 15, 2020)

in my case all in ok


----------

